# (WI) AFC Drakes Bay's Home Run Hitter



## rwilke (Mar 10, 2010)

Hank is out of NAFC Grady x NFC Mioak's Fabulous Flipper. This breeding was the first ever between two U.S. National Champions to produce yellow labradors. A stronger pedigree is not possible to find. Hank is a dark, almost fox red yellow in color. He weighs 70 pounds. Hank is a consistent field trial performer. He earned his AFC by winning Amateurs on consecutive weekends. Hank excels as a waterfowl and pheasant hunter as well as a field trial competitor. He is also a wonderful pet and house dog. Hank has OFA Good hips, Normal elbows, he has been CERF'ed and is EIC and CNM Clear. Hank is also Clear on the 16 genetic conditions that are common to Labradors per testing by Embark. Both frozen semen and natural breedings are available. Contact Rick Wilke at (715) 570-9944 or email at [email protected]


----------

